# 情感重



## Catherinezhao

Hi all,

有個詞語的翻譯向大家請教，漢語裡會說 “情感重”，就是說一個人不能公平公正待人，對自己喜歡的人，或者有親屬關係的人，有錯誤也偏袒，而對自己不喜歡，或觸犯自己利益的人，哪怕別人是對的，也不願意接觸，或者不能公平對待。


這樣的意思，用emotional 可以嗎？

Or do you have any better ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## NewAmerica

My first reaction is *sentimental*:

ADJ Someone or something that is sentimental feels or shows pity or love, sometimes to an extent that is considered exaggerated and foolish. (Collins)

*Emotional *would be my second choice:
caused, determined, or actuated by emotion rather than reason: an emotional argument. (Collins)


----------



## philchinamusical

Hi, Catherine。我是在上海的大陆居民。我好像没看到过说“情感重”这个说法，而你说的这种现象，我们这边一般是说“重感情”的，英语里可能是说He's a person who values feelings more than anything更确切。

Emotional是指一个人容易被情绪（emotion）控制，不能理智地看待事物和他人。

希望这个能帮到你。


----------



## NewAmerica

楼主已指出“情感重的人”"有錯誤也偏袒"，竟然被楼上解释成“重感情”。


----------



## Skatinginbc

Catherinezhao said:


> “情感重”，就是說一個人不能公平公正待人，對自己喜歡的人，或者有親屬關係的人，有錯誤也偏袒...


“情感重” 是這個意思? 沒聽過. 受教了.
沒聽過 + 沒上下文 = 愛莫能助.
你給的定義像在描述 partiality (favoritism).


----------



## NewAmerica

我猜“情感重”是“情感太重”（从而被情感所左右，不能理性看待问题），所以是 sentimental or emotional. 楼主的表达在我看来并不生硬。我好象在大陆的文学书籍中看过类似表达。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

没见过类似表达，百度一下也没有。建议楼主给个例子。


----------



## philchinamusical

@NewAmerica 因为的确在我此生至今，没有听到看到过这样的表达。

实话说我自己的经历也的确不能代表所有人，所以刚才去Google了一下，先是直接用“情感重”做关键字，一共翻了三页，只有一处是有单独的“情感重”词组存在的：
isbn:9866769186 - Google 搜尋
抱歉我在内地，无法打开这个链接（搜索用的是代理网页）。不过后面页面里也再没见到这样的用法。

然后我用“‘情感重’”做关键字，一共翻了两页，却没有找到任何这样单独使用的链接。

接着我用“罗马书研读 ‘情感重’”再搜索，也只是搜出上面这个链接来。

最后，我用“他情感的表達還是在心思上。在心裡時常想起弟兄,不僅是藉著情感,更是靠著心思”这句话来谷歌，总算搜到了可以打开的链接：
新約讀經－羅馬書專題讀經－輯四－第九十二篇　體貼聖靈－在靈裡基督的內住（七） « 生命的話
其中相关文本如下：


> 舉例來說，一個情感豐富的人，他看見一個弟兄愛主，他會很有感覺；他看見一個弟兄不愛主，他也會很有感覺。然而，*就算他是一個情感重的人*，他情感的表達還是在心思上。有一位弟兄作見證，許多聖徒常常在他的心裡，叫他時常想起他們。這不僅是藉著他的情感，更是靠著他的心思。心思就是我們這個人，無論我們的情感有多豐富，無論我們的意志有多堅剛，歸結起來，它們的運作都還是聯於心思的。


该处标题和前面无法打开的网页的标的相似，文字也相似，所以我倾向于认为这两处是相同的内容。

因此，从谷歌搜索的结果来说：

中文使用者中确实有使用“情感重”的情况；
但是迄今为止，只有一个例子是这么使用的；
这个例子的“情感重”，结合上下文来判断，我觉得应该是说“情感丰富”；
除此以外，尤其是在大陆内地使用简体中文的环境里，没有看到“情感重”的用法。
希望这样写能说明问题。谢谢！


----------



## Skatinginbc

Catherinezhao said:


> “情感重”，就是說...


你這是對“情感重”下定義 (to define), 不是提供語境 (i.e., 上下文; to provide a context in which the expression in question is used).


Skatinginbc said:


> “情感重” 是這個意思? 沒聽過...你給的定義像在描述 partiality (favoritism).


對我而言, “情感重的人” 是把情感看得很重的人 (a person who heavily values affection and human bonding).  不曾聽過有人把“情感重”定義為“偏心、偏袒自己的喜好”.


Skatinginbc said:


> 沒聽過 + 沒上下文 = 愛莫能助.


結果是: 大家把樓主給的定義當成一堆垃圾, 各個按自己對“情感重”的理解來回答問題.


----------



## brofeelgood

I agree with Skater's last comment #9.

1) The person is too easily swayed by emotions. 
2) As a result, he or she cannot maintain impartiality.

The two are not the same thing. They are separate events that establish causality.


----------



## philchinamusical

我倒是觉得楼主的说法是在陈述一个她觉得是fact的事情，而不是在define“情感重”。


Catherinezhao said:


> Hi all,
> 
> ...漢語裡*會說* “情感重”，就是說...



然后我们说的就是“‘情感重’这个说法没看见过”之类的...

针对楼主之后写出来的定义，我是支持 @NewAmerica 说的sentimental的。


----------



## Skatinginbc

Skatinginbc said:


> 把情感看得很重的人 .


抱歉, 那是“重情感的人”.
“情感重的人” 結構如陰氣重的人, 煞氣重的人, 疑心重的人, 心機重的人, 心思重的人, 自卑感重的人, 口味重的人, 意思是"情感濃厚的人" (如煞氣重的人 = 煞氣濃厚的人), 或 "偏好濃厚情感的人" (如口味重的人 = 偏好濃厚口味的人).


Catherinezhao said:


> “情感重”，就是說一個人不能公平公正待人，對自己喜歡的人，或者有親屬關係的人，有錯誤也偏袒...


讓我把定義改成語境:
情感重的人(an affection-driven person)容易被情感左右而無法公正待人, 對自己喜歡的人，或者有親屬關係的人，有錯誤也偏袒...
情感重的人(an emotion-driven person)容易被情感左右而失態, 在戲院痛哭, 在教堂爆笑, 在佛祖面前高呼哈利路亞...


----------



## NewAmerica

philchinamusical said:


> @NewAmerica 因为的确在我此生至今，没有听到看到过这样的表达。
> 
> <.......................................................................>
> 
> 从谷歌搜索的结果来说：
> 
> 中文使用者中确实有使用“情感重”的情况；
> 但是迄今为止，只有一个例子是这么使用的；
> 这个例子的“情感重”，结合上下文来判断，我觉得应该是说“情感丰富”；
> 除此以外，尤其是在大陆内地使用简体中文的环境里，没有看到“情感重”的用法。
> 希望这样写能说明问题。谢谢！



    看下这样的表达：一个人*情感重于理性*，是好是坏？必须具体分析。在科学、法学领域，弊多于利；在艺术、文学领域，则可能利多于弊。在家庭生活方面，可能需要情感与理性并重。

*  这个“情感重于理性”，可以简称为“情感重”。*

    “情感重”（即“情感重于理性”） 可能是基督教与佛教（佛学）常用语：



> 神用审判刑罚变化*我情感重的败坏性情*
> 出处    （大陆可能无法打开此链接）





> 一 信仰與理智的統一
> 由於人類的個性各各不同，其習性，煩惱，要求，愛好，就有千差萬別。重感情的人，大抵是慈悲，信仰心切；重理性的人，則理解力強。這一偏頗的發展，不能使信仰與理智統一，往往發生流弊。*例如情感重，偏於信仰，則有信無智*，狂熱的盲目信仰，趨向迷信。這種反理性，排斥智慧的態度，不是佛法所取的。相反的是著重理性，對任何一切，事事懷疑，毫無信仰，抹煞道德價值，否認真理、聖賢的存在，終於走上反宗教的路子。這一危險性的歧途，小則個人的道德行為無法建立，大則整個社會皆蒙受其害！佛法說：「有信無智長愚癡，有智無信增邪見」，即是此義。
> 
> 出处



上面引述仅为语言应用范例。要探究其实质，建议看《Scientific American》等国际一流科普（相关）文章、或参考科学研究前沿文献。


----------



## SimonTsai

NewAmerica said:


> *这个“情感重于理性”，可以简称为“情感重”。*


Would anyone else like to agree with this? (Just intend to verify what I have just learnt; no offence.)


----------



## NewAmerica

It is apparently colloquial. It is informal in most of cases, including the one used by the Christian. It is peculiar that in the case about Buddhism it appears formal. The reason buried within needs to be excavated.

An informal expression is usually not encouraged to use (in the case of "情感重“，Buddhism， even Christianity, should be treated exceptionally?).


----------



## stephenlearner

情感重，好像从来没有听说过（我孤陋寡闻），感觉是某个人自己造的词。5楼的答复很好，其实就是 partiality。 什么“情感重”、"重情感”之类的，都是在美化和粉饰。


----------



## NewAmerica

通常情形下基督徒对佛教徒的偶像崇拜行为特别反感。但基督徒与佛教徒不约而同使用“情感重”这个词汇， 从而使“某个人自己造的词”这种说法不攻自破。


----------



## Catherinezhao

Yes, 這個是個口語的說法，讀了大家的建議，覺得emotional/sentimental/partiality 都可取，my question solved. Thank all you guys for your help.


----------



## SuperXW

我也掺一脚。从大陆当代用语标准来讲，同意这类观点：“重感情”是常见用语，而“情感重”不是常见用语，也许能用在少数语境中，但也不是楼主的意思。
楼主的意思我不会用“情感重”来表达。偏袒就是偏袒，不公就是不公，如果是个领导那就叫“昏君”……“情感重”好像是为了情面强行找的借口。
如果宗教使用这种说法表达这个意思，那就是宗教词汇，而不是楼主最后讲的“口语的说法”。


----------



## stephenlearner

NewAmerica said:


> 通常情形下基督徒对佛教徒的偶像崇拜行为特别反感。但基督徒与佛教徒不约而同使用“情感重”这个词汇， 从而使“某个人自己造的词”这种说法不攻自破。



佛教徒我不清楚，但是基督徒不用这个词。8楼提到了一段话，里面提到了这个词。但是，如果我没有猜错的话，那是1930-40年代（官话用作书面语的初期）倪柝声（或受其影响的人）作品中的话。倪柝声是福建人（官话不是其母语），他的著作中有不少（可能10%？）今天读起来很怪的词，也不会在今天的基督教圈子里使用。

注：官话、国语、普通话，意思基本等同。


----------



## NewAmerica

The thread starter speaks otherwise (who posted his thread titled "神用审判刑罚变化我*情感重*的败坏性情"):



> 最近几天，我们之间发生一些口角，这些口角都是显明我的*情感重*，凭情感做事，不能公平对待人，好管闲事，作诚实人方面没有进入，因为我说话带着不诚实的成分，*好比我电脑方面不如他*，可是我却非得卖弄一下，说的还好像是行家，其实只是略懂点皮毛，在日常生活中我也有这样的毛病，不懂还假装懂，忽悠人，这就不是诚实人，诚实人实事求是，不会不懂装懂的。不行我得先用真理解决自己的问题，因为我记得弟兄交通自己的问题必须在几天内解决，用最短的时间解决，否则就耽误生命进入了。我向神祷告：“神啊，我该用哪方面真理解决我现在的问题，愿你引导。”



     He's mentioning about personal computer, which only became pupolar after 1990
(DOS system was introduced in 1981, Windows operating system came in much later). He posted his thread on 2014/01/16, hinting that the phrase "情感重“ is probably in active use. There is evidence that tens of thousands of men use this phrase today.  

     Stephen appears to be unaware that the Chinese version of Biblical writing sytle is still much alive. The most popular version of the Bible used or worshipped by Chinese Christians today, which was translated and published during early ROC using vernacular Chinese, is authoritative and resistent to change. Chinese Christians have learnt to speak that way in their religious life.


----------



## stephenlearner

The Chinese Bible does not have this word, however. You can search the Bible to see if there is, if you'd like to.    

情感重, if that is a valid Chinse word,  does not means you are bound to be partial. That' not true. People can be 情感重, and still be impartial.

Accordingly, 情感轻, if that is a valid Chinese word, does not mean you are bound to be impartial. People can be 情感轻, and still be partial. Some people are ruthless (emotionless), but they are very partial.


----------



## NewAmerica

Same style, not same phrase.

情感重 has two meanings: One refers to "看重情感“， the other refers to "情感重于理性”，based on their context.


----------



## dylanlau

按楼主的意思，是一个人应为对A（人或者事）有这喜爱之情，而对B有感觉一般或者有偏见。即使A做错或者有错，在这个人看来都是正确的。 所以，我的理解是“tendency to prefer one person or thing to another”。 因此，我给楼主推荐的词是"bias",中文意思：偏袒，偏心，有成见的


----------

